# Where to live in Italy?



## campobello (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone want to offer their pitch for a great smallish / affordable city or town to live in in Italy?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What's smallish? What's affordable?

Both are subjective . I don't think Rome is big -)

What else are you looking for? Do you need to work? Do you speak Italian? Weather? Coastal or mountains?


----------



## campobello (Sep 4, 2012)

Good points ... On my scale, Rome is big but Venice is not. Something with all the amenities but not the crowds. Community / Village feel but not isolated. Prices relative but staying under $1500 US / month would be good for 1-2 bdrm My Italian is lousy but I'm learning. No, don't need to work but just need Internet


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you mean rent of $1500? Or total expenses?

If it's rent you won't have a problem finding a wide range of choices. Outside of a few high priced neighborhoods you'll be looking at a fraction of that.

OTOH if that's your total budget so €1200 at current exchange rates it gets harder.

But I bet you can find a monolocale (studio) apartment for say €300 or not much more in many of the secondary provincial cities. Pick something on the main train lines. 

Then you'll have all the other expenses. Food,utilities etc. If you need a car then that will add a chunk more.

Start thinking of the weather you want and what else you intend to do. Western side of the mountains (Lazio,Tuscany etc) might be of an interest if you intend to day trip in those areas. OTOH the eastern side (Marche,Abruzzo etc) tends to be cheaper. But that's offset by the higher need for a car.


----------



## campobello (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you. $1500 was rent only. Would appreciate a somewhat milder winter and easy access to train / significant airport within a few hours.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If it was me I'd think of some place like Latina. Relatively short train ride to Rome . On the coast so while the winters aren't tropical they're better then many other areas. It's always a compromise. Further south will be warmer but you'll be further away from everything. 

Further north it'll get colder. So it depends on how much cold you're willing to accept.


----------



## campobello (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you very much ... You've bee very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

Milan is perfect

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

